# yet another mk5 goin air...



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

decided to go air...i have a newborn baby now, so i like the idea of being able to raise the car when she is in it, last thing i want to do is eat an oilpan and be stranded with her in the car...
i am typically a staic drop type of guy, so this is kinda out of the box for me...
anyways, goin ridetech management and bagyards...
i'll update as i go, figured i'd get the ball rolling...
car gettin the treatment...and they are not rs's...


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can't wait!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

and if anyone is wondering, the trunk set-up will be factory look, gonna incorporate my sub and all the components in one unit behind a facade...need the spare acccessible and room for the stroller.
i never show this car so no need for anything fancy...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (Us2bA4dr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nisnklr (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_decided to go air...i have a newborn baby now, so i like the idea of being able to raise the car when she is in it, last thing i want to do is eat an oilpan and be stranded with her in the car...


I can't believe you found a way to use Kendall to justify putting airbags on your Jetta. That's some mighty fine work there. You never cease to amaze me Eddie.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (nisnklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nisnklr* »_
I can't believe you found a way to use Kendall to justify putting airbags on your Jetta. That's some mighty fine work there. You never cease to amaze me Eddie.









yeah, i am such a good dad huh








but in my defense, i got fathers day cash the other day and spent it all on her at babies-r-us


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (Us2bA4dr)*

Yes!


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*

ill give it 6 months till its done


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_ill give it 6 months till its done
















actually would'nt mind..been driving the cc, kinda like that car!!!


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

done yet


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Let me know I will come up and watch


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

gonna do most of the wiring tomorrow and sunday...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh nice. It should be pretty easy dude.







I am curious how all that stuff is goin to work







Since you are using a lot of parts people do not use.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_oh nice. It should be pretty easy dude.







I am curious how all that stuff is goin to work







Since you are using a lot of parts people do not use. 

i figure the bagyards have been proven, and every hotrod in the shop i get has ridetech on it...so it has been proven in the hot rod world, just has not made it to the vw world yet...
management is management...just depends on what lil features you are looking for and how much you wanna spend i guess...


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

dope car for sure, it already has a slammin stance i cant wait to see how it sits on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_ride-tech makes definitely makes some nice stuff. their manifold is probably right up there with the accuair in terms of quality (in my opinion).

I love mine.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (Us2bA4dr)*

I knew you would come around eventually eddie


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (Travy)*

gonna be sweet!!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a MK4 GLI, but thats the same setup I have. Bagyards and AirRideTechnologies are the best you can buy for air ride. And the customer service from ART is one of the best in the industry. The car is sick, can't wait to see it on bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (flygli03)*

eddie drives low on static drops so this should be pretty sweet. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

O and, spend the extra money for the wireless remotes, it's great being able to walk up to the car and already have it sitting up at ride height or a little higher to make it easier for getting your daughter in the car.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks good and will look better on the ground


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_O and, spend the extra money for the wireless remotes, it's great being able to walk up to the car and already have it sitting up at ride height or a little higher to make it easier for getting your daughter in the car.

got them with my kit, special they have now, free remotes woith purchase...i got set up with a customer of ours we deal with that builds rods...gave me a pretty good deal on it...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

subscribed
air ride technologies is top notch, both their products and customer service!
good choice!


----------



## dturk33 (Oct 9, 2007)

I love your car. you have to respect those Impuls. Beautiful. Good luck with the baby


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dturk33)*

Like the car now, going to love it when it's done.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

bags did not show today, so not much goin on..sunday gonna finish running everything, get every thign mounted so i just have to plug the bags in and be done...
got the notch done, will weld it up sunday...


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

shweeeeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what is the expected date of those now?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

should be monday...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Always loved this car. Can't wait to see it on the ground.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

lil update...
got the car all wired up, mounted, lines ran...just need to install the bags and should be good to go..
easy install, everything works the way it should right now, no leaks...
i just have the controller sitting free in my center cubby behind the ebrake...no need for it to be on display and i like the easy access to remove it easily if the car ever has to worked on...
got everything mounted to the box, woofer, amp, and all management parts....will build a facade to cover everything, so it will all be accessible form behind the seats and trunk area...
again, nothin fancy..l.


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

lookin good bro


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cramer touched it so it should be good


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_cramer touched it so it should be good


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

bags showed today...need to get a couple fittings and order some rear shocks....
the quality of these really impress me, and i have always been a fan of bilsteins...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

glad you got the bags dude








the rears will expand once you put them in the car. 
please let me know if it came with the crush nuts on the top of the rear bags and a special tool to install them. you will need these 2 crush nuts and the tool, so please let me know if you received them


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_glad you got the bags dude








the rears will expand once you put them in the car. 
please let me know if it came with the crush nuts on the top of the rear bags and a special tool to install them. you will need these 2 crush nuts and the tool, so please let me know if you received them









ahh, ok, was wondering what those were for!! crush nuts are there, tool is there...
now just need to know where they go!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

give me a call and i'll give you all the info you need


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

check out this site... it's from the OG Bagyard group buy. Andreas drew up the instructions to install the rear bags. Not too hard to figure out but definitely made it clear. 
Here is the link:
http://vwfive.com/bagyard/news.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

wow, didn't know that link was still around.
eddie give me a call cause there is a little trick to putting that clinch nut in thats not listed on that instruction page.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

You should probably include a copy of that picture with all the orders. It's definitely a good instruction guide for anyone.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that helps alot, i have used nutserts before and these are very similar...
andrew, will call you in a bit...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_You should probably include a copy of that picture with all the orders. It's definitely a good instruction guide for anyone.

noted!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You know you are working on this today at work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

oh, he is


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got the rest of my fittings and grommets..so need to pop 4 holes through the body, run rear lines and intsall bags...should be easy enough...
been busy at work though, and have a funeral tomorrow, so may be wednesday before i get back to it....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It is your busy season


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

rears are in and seem to be working fine...rear shocks and front bearing will be here tomorrow, so should be done by wednesday...


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

hmmmm...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sweet I am looking forward to it.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

nice


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR*

ed, just pulled another kicker L7 out of one of our mobile kitchens if you need it.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_ed, just pulled another kicker L7 out of one of our mobile kitchens if you need it.









haha, nope, i think killin one brand new one is enough, glad i had a spare!!!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

how i help. "you really might want to think about (insert current topic here) to make it much easier."


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Supervision at it's finest.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

rears are bottomed out, i think the bilsteins are bottomed out..front subframe bolts are on the ground..not bad for airin it out the first time, no adjsutments...



























_Modified by Us2bA4dr at 7:22 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks pretty good. I know you were worried


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I like it eddie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i love you


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

this video link works...
http://epitom3.com/vids/eddie_air.MOV


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Am pM HooDluM)*

sick!


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

no water trap?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_no water trap?

ordered it up last night, gonna make some braided leader lines today...
it is pretty much finished now, need to weld the notch still and figure out how this controller works!!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks so sick. Can't wait to see some proper photos now.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

needs a good wash and polish, so 50 footers it is til then!!!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_ordered it up last night, gonna make some braided leader lines today...

Should have told me you needed a WT eddie, I have two sitting at home, my bro and I had both ordered two and then decided to run the compressors into one then to the tank.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Should have told me you needed a WT eddie, I have two sitting at home, my bro and I had both ordered two and then decided to run the compressors into one then to the tank.

ahh, impulse buy, 30 bucks on ebay...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Travy I need one send it on down


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Travy I need one send it on down

I'll give it to austin since he will be up here in a couple of weeks for WW


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

word. I don't plan on getting into plumbing till the beginning of august anyways.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

you ****'s wanna take yer lil chit chat elsewhere please


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

you just took this car to a whole new level.
are your impuls 17s or 18s?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_you ****'s wanna take yer lil chit chat elsewhere please










you are into that sort of thing?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_you just took this car to a whole new level.
are your impuls 17s or 18s?

they are 18's...


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

fookin sick dude. sick... that is all...


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_fookin sick dude. sick... that is all...


thanks dude, gonna work on the rear abit this weekend..not liking the idea i can see daylight back there...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh wowwww...that was fast, man. I turn my back for a sec and the thing's already done.








Officially my favorite MKV Jetta. Hands down. Gahdamn...can't get over it. lol
Oh, and thanks for the help, btw. I'll let you know if I have any other concerns


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
thanks dude, gonna work on the rear abit this weekend..not liking the idea i can see daylight back there...

nice. If I get my car back from andy's by this weekend I'd love to come help/check it out dude


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (guesswho)*

please excuse the shytty pics....will get with one of the local photog guys and get some good ones soon...
found another 3/4" in the rear, think this is about as low as it is gonna go....
sittin 20.75 in the rear and just under 20.75 in the front...
and the wheels are not rs's..they are impul's


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

so ill dude


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

What are the offsets on the wheels and did you pull you the front sway?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

38mm on a 8.5" front 42mm on a 9" rear and no sway...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so you have not modded your upper buching yet? front?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_so you have not modded your upper buching yet? front? 

no need to, the bagyards don't need it...and the subframe is already on the ground, no need to modify anything else, not goin any lower!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha Just making sure my friend.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

water trap is here, so now i can make up my new leader lines, and wrap everything up and start drivin...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

looks very nice eddie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

Eddie pullin out the stops... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

wow thats all i can say. this car is sweet. i love the look of it on the ground. you have just put a mk5 on the top of the list for next cars i want to own and bag.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

pretty much one of my favorite mk5s now. were the bagyards straight bolted in? just normal stuff like notch and sway?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_pretty much one of my favorite mk5s now. were the bagyards straight bolted in? just normal stuff like notch and sway? 

yeah, these are the shorty versions..did a notch and removed the sway..


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

sickest. mkv. ever. period.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

figure out where the drag blocks are going yet?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

ummm wow.... AMAZING....


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks good, sweet gif


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (XS_GTI3)*

few from this weekend..
















































and the wife's cc...


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Car looks sick!
Good job.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

One more ??
Are the tires 215/35's and if so how much bag clearance do you have? or do the shorter bagyards still sit above the wheel? 
My wheels are going to be 8.5 et 44 but I am going to run an 8mm spacer. 
Look forward to getting my front BY's.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_few from this weekend..










i want a mkv


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

215/35's up fornt and 225/35's in the rear...
still sit below the bag on the shorties, so you should be fine...
i am runnin a 8" 38mm up front and 9" 42mm in the rear with no probs...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_few from this weekend..










that looks good. What front struts are you running? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

needs bigger wheels


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

not a fan of 19's on a mk5....


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

20s ?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_20s ?









Let's trade wheels for the weekend, Eddie


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Let's trade wheels for the weekend, Eddie









hahah we may have to do that!! could'nt imagine yours on 18's!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_few from this weekend..










Who's that cute guy on the right? http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

The car is sick Eddy. Saw a bunch of pics of it from WaterWerks... AMAZING. How much shorter are your shorty version of the BY struts?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Who's that cute guy on the right? http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_The car is sick Eddy. Saw a bunch of pics of it from WaterWerks... AMAZING. How much shorter are your shorty version of the BY struts?

not sure on the exact legnth as i have not been able to compare to a normal by strut...i am sure andrew can answer that, or tuddy or ryan miller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

new pics...same car....just better pics...
















































and some with the wife's cc..


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

**** i love your car man. i want my moms rears like that.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i want my moms rears like that. 

Man, thats kinda sick right there.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (xOphear)*

sick car dude


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_**** i love your car man. i want my moms rears like that. 

camber


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
camber









thats not gunna do it. bags are bottomed out i think. tires arent hitting quarters. i felt the bag and it felt like bracket to bracket. talkin to scott to see what we can do. may have to fab up some stuff myself. i got ideas


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

there was a set of mk5 bagyards in the classifieds not to long ago...


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

looks better than ever. keep it up


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

well. this is ****ing sweet.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_there was a set of mk5 bagyards in the classifieds not to long ago...

just got the masontech rears though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

thath CC is begging for air...


----------



## Druggedpolak (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








that looks good. What front struts are you running? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Was just curious to see what a totally shaved grill would look like... 
Would have to get the plate portion of the grill moved out an inch to match the bumper.
I really really really like it totally shaved from a quick ps i just made. 
Also got the crazy idea that this would become the new big mkv trend haha

















_Modified by Druggedpolak at 6:50 PM 9-4-2009_


_Modified by Druggedpolak at 6:52 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (Us2bA4dr)*

this is my favorite MKV jetta in existence.


----------



## Pimp-Styla (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (sbuogr)*

Damn hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (Pimp-Styla)*

whats the statusz for winter?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_whats the statusz for winter? 

as far as what is gonna be done??
right now it is just sttin in the garage, been driving my yukon and the wife's cc mainly...
plans are limited til i finish my rabbit...even after then, not sure what else io will do, i like it how it is now...


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (Us2bA4dr)*

my fav mk5







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: yet another mk5 goin air... (TimKouch)*


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

looks sooooooo good







what tire sizes do you got on those?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

so what was done to get the extra 3/4" in the rear?


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

so sexy


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Sik pictures bro! 

Congratz on the PVW feature! :beer:


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

well deserved! your car is soo sexy!


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

*right click* 
Save Picture As... 


:beer:


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

this caris for sale again if anyone is interested. check the m5 classifieds for more info..


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Jesus murphy...


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> so what was done to get the extra 3/4" in the rear?


 x2


----------

